# Fantastic Fatty.



## link (May 24, 2014)

Ok, I have only made one of these before but it was pretty good so I did it again.

Bacon on the bottom, Jimmy Dean Pork sausage (original) Smoked Mozzarella slices (cold smoked myself) asparagus, onion and fresh spinach from the garden.













WP_000835.jpg



__ link
__ May 24, 2014






Ready for the smoker with his friend (8lb pork shoulder) both covered in Jeff's rub (shoulder is @ 140° now).













WP_000838.jpg



__ link
__ May 24, 2014






Fatty is done!













WP_000842.jpg



__ link
__ May 24, 2014






Sliced up 













WP_000844.jpg



__ link
__ May 24, 2014






Sitting on the porch with my wife eating lunch. Gotta love it!













WP_000845.jpg



__ link
__ May 24, 2014


----------



## jp61 (May 24, 2014)

link said:


> Sitting on the porch with my wife eating lunch. Gotta love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










  Nice job! Everything looks good! You're a lucky man! 

No porch or wife where I am. Traded her in for a smoker!


----------



## smoking b (May 26, 2014)

Looks good man! Nice fatty


----------



## tridiot (Aug 15, 2014)

link, that's a great looking fatty. I've got a couple of questions, though...

The bacon wrap. It looks like you just wrapped slices circumferentially, not a weave. Is that right?

Also, I've seen a number of fatties on here and some have a MUCH darker outer bacon layer, which makes me wonder - are these from wood smokers that just get that much more smoke, or are they cooked longer/hotter and the bacon is crispier? I love crispy bacon, and my fatty was not so crisp. I tried throwing it on the grill after, to char it a bit, but it flared so much and the bacon started curling away, so I pulled it off and lived with it... but I'd like to get my bacon to be CRISP! Is this from maybe cranking the heat for the last half-hour or so?


----------



## timberjet (Aug 15, 2014)

tRidiot said:


> link, that's a great looking fatty. I've got a couple of questions, though...
> 
> The bacon wrap. It looks like you just wrapped slices circumferentially, not a weave. Is that right?
> 
> Also, I've seen a number of fatties on here and some have a MUCH darker outer bacon layer, which makes me wonder - are these from wood smokers that just get that much more smoke, or are they cooked longer/hotter and the bacon is crispier? I love crispy bacon, and my fatty was not so crisp. I tried throwing it on the grill after, to char it a bit, but it flared so much and the bacon started curling away, so I pulled it off and lived with it... but I'd like to get my bacon to be CRISP! Is this from maybe cranking the heat for the last half-hour or so?


The color you are asking about could be from a few conditions. The type of wood you use can impart color, like cherry which turns everything red. Or higher heat or a dark BBQ sauce could do it. If you want crispy bacon you can microwave it some before you wrap. That is the only real good way to do it and not overcook the sausage or spring a cheese leak. I have nuked the whole weave on a plastic cutting board before to par-cook it. Give it a shot. Happy smoking. timber


----------



## tridiot (Aug 15, 2014)

Hmmm... interesting. Thanks for the tip. I'll think about it.


----------



## link (Aug 16, 2014)

My Bacon was not a weave because I was lazy this day and just did not feel like doing it. So I just wrapped it and called it a day. Mine was from a wood smoker (Oklahoma Joe) and I have had them come out darker but this was done so I pulled it (used Apple if I remember correctly). 

It was very tasty


----------

